# UHS Grace Marks



## m.h.mir20

Hi i just gave my first proff part 1 and the biochem paper was horrible, not only for me but loads of medical students across the board (including government and private ) our HOD and loads of other HODS have written to UHS saying that questions were out of syllabus and grave marks should be awarded. I am not too hopeful that it would happen but I would like second opinions! 
P.S an HOD form the govt college in Faisalabad did confirm UHS giving 14 grace marks... dont knw what to make of it.. URGENT REPLY IS NEEDED PLEASE AS MOST OF THE FIRST YEAR INCLUDING ME IS VERY STRESSED !!!


----------



## rizwan94

Well, you're right. But I doubt it, and haven't kept my hopes high either. We'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Crypt

Seniors just curious...
When is the result for 1st prof part I coming out?


----------

